# المشروبات حلوة المذاق....هل هى ضارة بالأطفال؟؟



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أغسطس 2009)

المشروبات حلوة المذاق.... هل هى ضارة بالأطفال؟؟​


ربطت دراسات عديدة بين تناول المشروبات الحلوة الطعم وبين ازدياد وزن الاطفال، الا ان القليل منها تحدث عن الكميات المسموح تناولها لدرء حدوث البدانة لديهم، وقد حللت دراستان اميركيتان حديثتان بيانات استخلصت من مسوحات وطنية شاملة حول عادات تناول الأطفال لهذه المشروبات.

واظهرت احدى الدراستين ان الأطفال والمراهقين أخذوا يتناولون العصائر والمشروبات المحلاة بالسكر، أكثر فأكثر.

اما الدراسة الأخرى فقد اظهرت ان الأطفال الذين يشربون عصيرا مستخلصا 100 في المائة من الفواكه، لا يصبحون على الأغلب، من الاشخاص البدينين، مقارنة بنظرائهم الذين لا يتناولون العصير المستخلص 100 في المائة من الفواكه.

ونظرت الدراسة الاولى التي نشرت في عدد يونيو من مجلة Pediatrics لطب الأطفال، الى ما يشربه الاطفال، وكميته، والتغيرات التي طرأت على عادات الشرب هذه، وجمعت البيانات من معطيات مسح "فحص الصحة والتغذية الوطنية" NHANES الذي تم الحصول عليها بين عامي 1988 و 1994، وبين عامي 1999 و 2004.

واظهرت الدراسة ان عدد السعرات الحرارية التي حصل عليها الأطفال والمراهقون (بين اعمار 2 و 19 سنة) من تناول المشروبات المحلاة بالسكر، ومن العصائر المستخلصة 100 في المائة من الفواكه، تتزايد باستمرار: 

- الاطفال والمراهقون يحصلون على 10 الى 15 في المائة من كل السعرات الحرارية المطلوبة، من تناولهم للمشروبات المحلاة بالسكر ومن العصائر المستخلصة 100 في المائة من الفواكه.

- لوحظت زيادة في تناول السعرات الحرارية بنسبة 20 في المائة من المشروبات المحلاة بالسكر لدى الأطفال بين اعمار 6 و11 سنة. 

- المشروبات الغازية ساهمت في 67 في المائة من السعرات الحرارية التي تناولها المراهقون من كل المشروبات المحلاة بالسكر.

- خلال نفس فترات الزمن، ازداد تناول المراهقين للمشروبات الرياضية ثلاث مرات.
كما اظهرت الدراسة أن الكثير من هذه المشروبات يتم تناولها داخل المنزل.

- خلال يوم من أيام الاسبوع، يتم تناول 55 الى 70 في المائة من المشروبات المحلاة بالسكر داخل المنزل.

- 7 الى 15 في المائة من المشروبات المحلاة بالسكر يتم تناولها في المدرسة.
واوصت الطبيبة كلير وانغ الباحثة في كلية كولومبيا ميلمان للصحة العامة في مدينة نيويورك، التي اشرفت على الدراسة اطباء الاطفال بالإلمام بتفاصيل هذه الظاهرة وتطوراتها، لمساعدة الآباء على "وضع نمط تغذية مصغّر" يؤمن صحة الاطفال.

وفي الدراسة الثانية التي نشرت في عدد شهر يونيو من مجلة "أرشيفات طب الأطفال وطب المراهقين"، قارنت تيريزا نيكلاس الباحثة في كلية بايلور للطب وفريقها بين الذين يتناولون العصائر المستخلصة 100 في المائة من الفواكه، والآخرين الذين لا يتناولونها، بالاعتماد على معطيات مسح NHANES للاطفال بين اعمار 2 و 11 سنة في الفترة بين عامي 1999 و 2002.

ولاحظ الباحثون ما يلي:

- الاطفال الذين يتناولون العصائر المستخلصة 100 في المائة من الفواكه، بمقادير تصل الى 6 اونصات (الاونصة نحو 28 مليلترا)، لديهم مستويات أعلى من الكربوهيدرات، فيتامين سي، فيتامين بي6، الفوليت، البوتاسيوم، المغنيسيوم، والحديد، مقارنة بالذين لم يتناولوا العصائر المستخلصة 100 في المائة من الفواكه.
ولم يلاحظ لدى الاطفال الذين تناولوا العصائر المستخلصة 100 في المائة من الفواكه، أي انخفاض في مقادير تناول الألبان، الخضروات، اللحوم، والحبوب الكاملة، مقارنة بالذين لم يتناولوا العصائر المستخلصة 100 في المائة من الفواكه.

- الاطفال الذين لم يتناولوا العصائر المستخلصة 100 في المائة من الفواكه، يتناولون مشروبات غازية اكثر، وعصائر فواكه محلاة بالسكر.

-تناول العصائر المستخلصة 100 في المائة من الفواكه، لم يرتبط بظهور حالات البدانة او السمنة لدى الاطفال بين اعمار 2 و 11 سنة.

هذا، وتنصح أكاديمية اطباء الاطفال الاميركية ان يحدد الأطفال والمراهقون تناولهم للعصائر المستخلصة 100 في المائة من الفواكه بـ 4 الى 6 أونصات يوميا للاطفال بين اعمار 1 الى 6 سنوات، و8 الى 12 اونصة يوميا للاعمار بين 7 و18 سنة.


المصدر:
http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/channels/howawahya​


----------



## white rose (3 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع رائع سندريلا

وضروري كتير لفت انتباه الأهالي لهيك معلومات

يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع مهم
شكرا علي تعب محبتك*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أغسطس 2009)

جميل جداااا يا سندريلا

شكراااااا على المعلومات  القيمة

وفعلا يجب الانتباه مهم موضوعك

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات هامه جدا سندريلا ​ 
ميررررسى على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 أغسطس 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع رائع سندريلا
> 
> وضروري كتير لفت انتباه الأهالي لهيك معلومات
> 
> يسلموا ايديك​*



*
ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركحياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع مهم
ميرسى سندريلا​


----------



## مفدى بدم ثمين (5 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 أغسطس 2009)

M1ged قال:


> *موضوع مهم
> شكرا علي تعب محبتك*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أغسطس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا سندريلا
> 
> شكراااااا على المعلومات  القيمة
> 
> ...




*ميرسى كليمو كتير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​​*


----------



## happy angel (11 أغسطس 2009)




----------



## rana1981 (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا قمر على المعلومات


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 أغسطس 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات هامه جدا سندريلا ​
> ميررررسى على المعلومات
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك المستمر كوكو
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 أغسطس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> موضوع مهم
> ميرسى سندريلا​




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مفدى بدم ثمين قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ميرسى ليكى



*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## fouad78 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

دائما الطبيعي أفضل من الصناعي وطبعا بكميات معتدلة

ميرسي كتير للتنبيه المهم الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


>




*ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2009)

_*  موضوع مفيد وهااام .....

شكــــــــــــــــــرا*​_


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أكتوبر 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> شكرا يا قمر على المعلومات




*ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (4 نوفمبر 2009)

fouad78 قال:


> دائما الطبيعي أفضل من الصناعي وطبعا بكميات معتدلة
> 
> ميرسي كتير للتنبيه المهم الرب يبارك حياتك​




ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 ديسمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> _*  موضوع مفيد وهااام .....
> 
> شكــــــــــــــــــرا*​_




ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------



## HappyButterfly (3 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ومعلومات مفيدة 
ميرسى لك كتير يا سندريلا 
المسيح معك ويباركك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 ديسمبر 2009)

didi adly قال:


> موضوع رائع ومعلومات مفيدة
> ميرسى لك كتير يا سندريلا
> المسيح معك ويباركك




ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك و خدمتك​


----------

